# ماهو الvvt-i



## علي عباس جاسم (4 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم


يتسائل الكثير عن معنى VVT-i و عن فوائد هذا النظام الثوري في عالم المحركات

.:. VVT-i .:.
هو اختصار للكلمات ( Variable Valve Timing - intelligent )
و هو يعني ( توقيت الصمام المتغير الذكي )


http://www.arb-up.com/​VVT-i هو عبارة عن نظام في حركة الصمام الرأسية و توقيت فتح الصمام
و يعتمد نظام VVT-i على مجموعه من الحركات الميكانيكيه و الهيدروليكيه و الاوامر الالكترونيه
الحركه الميكانيكيه تبدأ من ترس الكام المزود ببكره اضافيه مرتبطه بصمام هيدروليكي يضغظ الزيت الى مجموعه ادارة الصمامات التي تعمل على تغيير حركه الصمامات حسب كميه و ضغظ الزيت الواصل من صمام الزيت و هذا الضغظ يأتي من وحدة التحكم الالكتروني ECU 
اختصار Electronic Control Unit

http://www.arb-up.com/​و هذه الوحده تستمد استشعارات الكترونيه من حساس لفات الكام و حساس للفات الكرنك و حساس للحرارهو بناءً على على هذه الاستشعارات تحدد ECU كيفيه و كميه و توقيت حركه الصمامات
يعمل نظام VVT-i على لفات المحرك السريعه اكثر من اللفات البطيئه و يعمل حسب حرارة المحرك 
لا يعمل على درجه حراره اقل من 60 مئويه .

http://www.arb-up.com/​
نظام VVT-i اعطى فوائد كثيرة اهمها
تحقيق اقصى معدلات القوة و العزم التي لا يشعر بها قائد السياره بأول دعسه على البنزين
اضافه الى الهدوء و النعومه في كل لفات المحرك و بخاصه البطيئه منها .

http://www.arb-up.com/​هذا الى جانب الاقتصاد في استهلاك الوقود الناتج عن الضبط الهائل لتوقيت الصمامات ..
قد يختلف شكل و اداء نظام VVT-i الذي ذكرناه من شركه الى اخرى بل من محرك الى اخر
وقد يتداخل نظام VVT-i مع نظام الحقن الوقود الالكتروني EFI بأوامر الكترونيه موحده 

http://www.arb-up.com/​
اما نظام VVT بدون حرف (i) يعني نظام توقيت بدون تحكم الكتروني و هو الجيل الاول من نظام التوقيت
و هو اقل تطوراً و قد يشابه نظام i-VTEC المصمم من شركه هوندا
و اعتمدت شركة تويوتا نظام VVT-i في كثير من محركاتها لاضافه القوة و العزم

*نظام VVT-I يضيف زيادة في قوة المحرك بنسبة 19% على عدد الاحصنة ..*


===============================================


علي عباس جاسم


عراق ميكاترونيكس :73::73::73:
:6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6:


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (4 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جدا ...موضوع مشوق حقا... ممكن تدعيم الموضوع بالصور :87: ؟؟

:78::78::78:​


----------



## عمر محمد3 (14 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اكثر من راءع


----------



## العقاب الهرم (15 فبراير 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## صلاح الفهد (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على التوضيح ... نرجو المزيد


----------



## م/ كريم (25 فبراير 2009)

> اما نظام VVT بدون حرف (i) يعني نظام توقيت بدون تحكم الكتروني و هو الجيل الاول من نظام التوقيت
> و هو اقل تطوراً و قد يشابه نظام i-VTEC المصمم من شركه هوندا


انت تقصد ان ال VVT يشابة ال VTEC انما ال i-VTEC متقارب ايضا مع ال VVT-i


----------

